# Please help ID this red plant



## leopintor (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi,

I bought this small red plant with some flowers a couple of day ago and I can't seem to find an exact match as to what kind it is.

Please help ID as I really want to know more about this plant.

Thanks!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Welcome to APC!

It looks like _Alternanthera sessilis_, a non-aquatic.


----------

